# Loud Fan Issues



## shakal802 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post.

Recently I've been getting a loud fan issue so what I supposed was that there may have been dust and heating issues, so what I did was turn of my pc and unplugged my power cable.

I opened the PC Case and looked at my CPU Fan. I managed to blow a lot of dust out and let it cool for about 2 hours.

I let it back on and the problem was gone however if my PC runs up to 1GB of RAM (Total RAM I have is 2GB) it begins to get noisy again. So what I did was turn it off, unplugged it again and and this time I took off the screws for the CPU Fan, however I did not unplug the CPU Fan. I wiped off all the dirt and dust and screwed the CPU Fan back on.

I turned it back on and the first few seconds of when I booted it was quiet but then it turned loud again. This time it wont stop until I turn my PC off.

I really need some help. =/


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds like a bad bearing/bushing on the heat sink fan. If you took the
heatsink off of the cpu, you must clean the top of cpu, and heatsink, and
reapply thermal compound.
Replace the fan..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Shakal and welcome to TSF :wave:

Before replacing the heatsink-fan, you can try lubricating it. Carefully remove the fan from the top of the heatsink (don't remove the heatsink from the top of the CPU! See Manic's post above) and unplug it from the motherboard (note where it plugs in :wink

On one side of the fan, there should be a paper or plastic label, carefully peel this off. There may be a little plastic/rubber cover protecting the bearings, if so carefully prise it out. Apply 1/2 a drip of light machine-oil (sewing-machine oil is excellent) to the bearings in the hole. Spin the blades by hand, to ease the oil into the bearings.

Reassemble in the reverse order above.

That should ease the problem for up to 12 months or more.

If it's still noisy, then the bearings themselves are damaged and the fan will need to be replaced, the sooner the better before it fails completely and possibly fries the CPU.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree that it can be a bad fan most likely like the above post from me said. Try putting some oil and spin it, if that doesnt work replace fan asap. Sounds like a bad fan to me.


----------

